# Now Hiring: Napville & Chicago: Subs & Shovelers



## michaelw76

Naperville:
1.Reliable Plowing Sub
2. Now hiring shovelers

Chicago (bucktown & west loop areas)
1. Reliable Plowing Sub
2. Now hiring shovelers 

Highland Park (north shore)
1. Plowing sub


Expirence is required. Looking for responsible and hardworking individual. 

Thank you,

Michael


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Where at in Naperville do you need help. PM me or give me a call 708-417-8836


----------



## snowprice

I have trucks in hp what size lots?


----------



## Builder630

Interested in the Naperville area. I'm in Bolingbrook . 2 trucks, a salter and blowers. [email protected]


----------



## michaelw76

*Highland park sub*



snowprice;1509058 said:


> I have trucks in hp what size lots?


We have two lots in the highland park area. 2-3 hours of plowing total and 2 hours of shoveling?

please contact me 630.885.6370

thank you,

Mike


----------

